# Eurotropin GH check?



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Ive not bought it but my mate has some

and im considering it. Gtg??


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> Bump


My friend is running it and says it g2g he's just finished his second box and already orderd some more


----------



## Stoner26 (Jan 29, 2015)

I got some, first vial had no vacuum? Anyone else experiencing no vacuum, does that mean it's no good?


----------



## tren79 (Mar 15, 2015)

Using these at moment mate and have been for 6 weeks.

6iu/day, excellent results so far.

Good to go.


----------

